# on fire (person)



## FBC

Hello everyone!
Je viens de voir un épisode d'une série où l'un des protagonistes, après avoir réussi à réfléchir plus vite que d'habitude, se dit en aparté :
"Wow, I'm on fire!"
Traduiriez-vous cela par "je suis en pleine forme"' ou y a-t-il mieux?
Merci de votre aide.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## pitchou

I would use "je suis au taquèt" or "je suis chaud, là!" (to keep the temperature nuance)
But "je suis en pleine forme" fits as well, of course!


----------



## ocid

"ça carbure", slang for " ça chauffe"


----------



## FBC

Vu le contexte, je pencherais effectivement pour "j'suis au taquet", ou alors aussi quelque chose comme "ça carbure là-dedans", (avec un mouvement pour désigner sa tête), grâce à vos suggestions, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## la grive solitaire

Just to say... "I'm on fire!" is much stronger (and more colloquial) than _Je suis en pleine forme  _but I haven't been able to think of an equivalent in French.  "I'm on fire!"  (or"I'm really hot")  means that your thinking is exceptionally clear and creative.


----------



## FBC

la grive solitaire said:


> Just to say... "I'm on fire!" is much stronger (and more colloquial) than _Je suis en pleine forme _


Yes, I agree with you! That's why I was asking for help! What do you think about suggestions I already got, up there?


----------



## la grive solitaire

I like _ça carbure là-dedans _but my knowledge of French slang is very limited, so let's see what others think.


----------



## archijacq

je pète le feu


----------



## la grive solitaire

archijacq said:


> je pète le feu



 See also je pète le feu


----------



## Philippe Jean

bonsoir
que signifie l'expression : " I'm on fire " ?
Merci .
Philippe Jean .


----------



## amg8989

maybe like _"je cartonne"_

-if you're talking about a game or something when you're "_on a roll_"
or like a lucky streak; they feel unstoppable, unbeatable

or similar to: "_I'm hot_" --someone may be gambling and keeps winning so they say: _"I'm hot tonight!_"

*there may be much better expressions or translations, but do you get the overall idea??


----------



## titiminet5122

Le contexte : clip excellent de rémi Gaillard " Poker" vu sur le net. Sous-titrage à l'Américaine. Il est très énervé. He's "on fire". Il est chaud, c'est ça ? Merci.


----------



## Micia93

littéralement : "il est en ébullition"? "il bout"? "il fume"?


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour Micia, je te remercie de ta réponse : Oui, le type, joue au poker. C'est une grande gueule. On lui demande d'agir avec modération, sous peine d'exclusion du cercle de jeu... On peut dire aussi chaud-bouillant/ sur les nerfs/ à fond dedans...


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut,

Je relance ce fil pour dire que je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression utilisée ainsi pour dire que quelqu'un est énervé.  Quand quelqu'un est "*on fire*", ça veut dire qu'il ne connaît que le succès dans ce qu'il entreprend (par exemple, aux jeux d'argent (gambling), dans un débat, pendant un match où l'on marque plein de points/buts,), qu'il est imbattable, qu'il casse la baraque, qu'il est en veine, etc.  C'est un peu l'équivalent de *to be on a roll*.


----------



## titiminet5122

To DJBV and Micia. Merci de votre aide !   " Rémi G. casse la baraque". Oui, c'est tout à fait dans l'esprit du clip. L'ami Rémi G. qui débarque en fanfare dans un club de jeux, et qui les bluffe tous avec son bagou et ses coups de gueule, alors qu'il ne sait absolument pas jouer aux poker ! Trop fort, le mec !


----------



## SteveBlu

Sauf qu'en basket, a player on fire signifie qu'il réussit absolument tout ce qu'il entreprend. Pour moi, rien à voir avec son état d'esprit mais plutôt sa réussite insolente...


----------



## titiminet5122

Somme toute, il est "possédé par le démon du jeu".


----------



## Micia93

n'est-ce-pas un peu éloigné de l'original là ?


----------



## titiminet5122

"Il en veut" conviendrait peut-être mieux ?


----------



## Micia93

oui, c'est plus l'idée je pense


----------



## titiminet5122

Thanks Micia !!!!


----------



## Micia93

en fait, l'idée est "il en veut et il y arrive!" (car tu peux "en vouloir" et échouer!)


----------



## titiminet5122

C'est un "winner" !


----------



## salseroAlmeida

Bonjour à tous 

Voilà, je me demande depuis un moment le (ou les) sens de l'expression suivante: "to be on fire". Alicia Keys, dans sa chanson "girl on fire", parle beaucoup de ça... Puis, beaucoup plus récemment, le morceau de Cris Cab avec Pharrell Williams "Liar liar" utilise souvent cette expression. Est-ce que pour autant elle a le même sens...?
J'en ai discuté avec une amie française prof d'anglais et, selon elle, le sens serait plutôt sexuel: "être en feu". Mais peut-être y'a-t-il d'autres sens...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Bien cordialement,

salseroAlmeida


----------



## Kecha

Je ne connais pas le contexte des chansons, mais j'ai toujours entendu l'expression en rapport avec le fait de se montrer particulièrement doué ou chanceux dans quelque chose, de manière inattendue. Par exemple, au bowling, tu fais 3 strikes de suite et tu t'écris "I'm on fire today" -> j'assure, je déchire tout aujourd'hui.


----------



## salseroAlmeida

Salut Kecha,
merci pour ta réponse, ça donne déjà un sens. Et désolé de ne pas avoir fourni de contexte. le voici avec un extrait des paroles de ces 2 chansons.
Alicia Keys "Girl on fire"
"She's just a girl, and *she's on fire*
Hotter than a fantasy, lonely like a highway
...
She's walking on fire
*This girl is on fire*"
...


----------



## Kecha

salseroAlmeida said:


> Liar, liar,
> *She's on fire*
> ...


ça c'est une référence à "liar, liar, pants on fire", une sorte de "ouh la menteuse, elle est amoureuse".

Pour la première chanson, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des choses différente. Des allusions sexuelles en effet, mais c'est moins clair pour moi. Les natifs auront peut-être un avis.


----------



## salseroAlmeida

Ah c'est drôle ça pour la référence 

En tout cas merci à toi. J'attends d'autres avis, peut-être des natifs


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut,

Désolé, SalseroAlmeida, mais les réponses que tu as reçues jusqu'ici sont largement à côté de la plaque et n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec la signification normale de l'expression.

Dans cette chanson, Alicia Keys parle du girl power.  Malgré tout ce qu'elle en bave dans un monde plein de difficultés d'obstacles à surmonter (elle se sent seule [lonely]) et se trouve entourée d'ennemis),  ellle relève tous ses défis à merveille.  Sa flamme intérieure brûle, brille et éclaire en dépit de ses circonstances.  Elle est indomptable, passionée, intrépide et d'un esprit fonceur comme un feu et on ne peut s'empêcher de voir l'ardeur de son courage et détermination.

Dans un billet adressé à ses fans,  Keys a écrit cette explication:



> Girl On Fire_ is about new beginnings, new perspectives and fresh  starts. It’s about finding your own inner strength and channeling it in a  way you’ve never tried before. To be “on fire” is to allow yourself the  freedom to take full control of who you are and how you want to live  your life. To live your passion and shine your light unabashedly!! It’s  that moment you choose to claim your power and be extraordinary!_
> *Read Alicia Keys' Letter To You On The Meaning of 'Girl on Fire'*​


​ 
Si tu relis les paroles ou (re-)regardes le clip, tu comprendras beaucoup mieux maintenant.


----------



## salseroAlmeida

Merci à toi alors pour cette explication complète.
Je me demande toujours du coup si "to be on fire" peut avoir un sens sexuel...? Des exemples de contexte peut-être?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Dans cette chanson, non, je ne vois pas du tout comment on comprendrait cela.  Mais dans d'autres contextes, dire de quelqu'un qu'il "*is on fire*" peut vouloir dire qu'il est attirant, sexy. C'est plutôt des filles qu'on dirait ça.  Parfois, on omet le "on" et emploie "fire" tout seul comme un adjectif, genre "*OMG, check her out.  That girl is FIRE!!*", mais c'est très argotique en anglais américain.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

ça peut aussi être: j'assure grave! / tu assures grave!


----------



## rrose17

salseroAlmeida said:


> Puis, beaucoup plus récemment, le morceau de Cris Cab avec Pharrell Williams "Liar liar" utilise souvent cette expression.


Just to say that in this example there's another meaning altogether going on. 
_Liar, Liar
She's on fire_
This is playing with another very common, expression "Liar, liar, pants on fire" something that a child might shout at another child who is lying.


----------

